# Canon EOS 1D X Camera



## SunnyHours (Oct 20, 2011)

Even if I am a Nikon user I am pretty impressed with what canon has done this time.
I needed to share this with you guys since nobody has yet...
Link to the preview


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 20, 2011)

Someone actually just posted this link about 2 or 3 days ago. Or atleast a link to the same camera.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 20, 2011)

I am trying to figure out how I am going to buy one! I am pretty sure if I get rid of a couple of kids, donate a kidney and mortgage my house I can SQUEEZE into it. Until then? I am drooling.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, ok, nice camera.  So what?  Does it suddenly make us understand light?  Does it include the knowledge of how to use DOF?  Does it magically endow us with compositional mastery?  No, didn't think so.  Somehow I get the feeling that for the majority of users, they would be getting results that look similar to what they are getting with their existing cameras:  out-of-focus, poorly framed, not-so-well-exposed snapshots.  Of course, for a very small minority of photographers, this camera will allow them to surpass their previous limits, especially when it comes to low-noise performance.  But for the majority of potential users, it will improve one's ability to take good photos the way a Rolex help you tell time better.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 20, 2011)

pgriz said:


> Hmm, ok, nice camera.  So what?  Does it suddenly make us understand light?  Does it include the knowledge of how to use DOF?  Does it magically endow us with compositional mastery?  No, didn't think so.  Somehow I get the feeling that for the majority of users, they would be getting results that look similar to what they are getting with their existing cameras:  out-of-focus, poorly framed, not-so-well-exposed snapshots.  Of course, for a very small minority of photographers, this camera will allow them to surpass their previous limits, especially when it comes to low-noise performance.  But for the majority of potential users, it will improve one's ability to take good photos the way a Rolex help you tell time better.


It's not targeted at 'most photographers'...it's targeted at pros who need a professional level body....which is a very small minority of photographers.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 20, 2011)

Mike, I agree.  But a lot of forum posters are drooling over this piece of gear and as you said, it's really only for a very small subset.  But I guess it's like lusting after a Bugatti or Maserati, or whatever very expensive toy that can make you think you'd really really want it.


----------



## 889Media (Oct 20, 2011)

3rd thread about this camera


----------



## Overread (Oct 20, 2011)

I reserve full rights to drool over stuff I can't own  

And to drool over stuff that will take a long while before I can own it  


That said repeat thread locked - please continue here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/260068-canon-eos-1dx.html


----------

